# Well I never



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

So you're a sick senior citizen and the government says there is no nursing home available for you - what do you do? 

Our plan gives anyone 65 years or older a gun and 4 bullets. You are allowed to shoot 2 MP’s and 2 Ministers – not necessarily dead! 

Of course, this means you will be sent to prison where you will get 3 meals a day, a roof over your head, central heating, and all the health care you need! New teeth - no problem. Need glasses, great. New hip, knees, kidney, lungs, heart? All covered. (And your kids can come and visit you as often as they do now). 

And who will be paying for all of this? The same government that just told you that you they cannot afford for you to go into a home. 

Plus, because you are a prisoner, you don't have to pay any income taxes anymore.


----------



## yorkshire lass (Apr 18, 2010)

give me the gun, I won't be needing it for a few years but like to be prepared.


----------

